# 17 in a row?



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

dangg guys this is looken good. how long do you think we can keep it going for? we got the mental advantage over the lakers now and might be able to sweep them but we still have to face twolves/kings and pistons/pacers. do you think they could go the rest of the playoffs w/o a loss?


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

with the way we are goin now, i dont know. we have alot of momentum, but we keep loosin big leads then scraping up a game and winning. one of these times we wont be able to do it. i belive it will happen but i do have my doubts


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep, 17 straight. 

My predictions are that the SA Spurs=NBA champs or at least in the West, I havent seen them against the Pacers or Pistons yet. The Kings can't beat the Spurs and neither can the T'Wolves.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Man, I'm so hyped right now I'm almost speechless.



I hate to try and be a party pooper, but we've still got two difficult games to win.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Man, I'm so hyped right now I'm almost speechless.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Koko, we have 2 hard games, but they have 4 harder games!!!!!!

17 in a row and counting!

If we make 19 in a row, I´ll be very happy!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah! i dunno i want the spurs to not lose at all, but seems impossible. u know what just for the heck of it.. i say 27 in a row!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Winning 17 straight is awesome. I think the Lakers will offer a tough challenge in LA. They might split the two games. I'm hope I'm wrong though and you guys win both. Parker has been amazing. He has taken advantage of Payton's old age and run with it.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> The Kings can't beat the Spurs and neither can the T'Wolves.


And why's that? The Kings, of all teams, worry me the most. They match our size (Divac, Webber, Miller, Stojakovic, Songalia), so Duncan would have a harder time vs them than anyone else, they are as offensively sound as we are defensively, so that should be interesting, they have a fast point guard who's done every bit as good as Parker so far and they are actually fairly good defensively. The T-Wolves not so much, but they can very well beat us, they didn't get 60 wins for nothing and also own the league's MVP. Either way, we are in the mids of an utterly important series that's far from over. Let's not think ahead all that much and give it the Popovic approach of one game at a time..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> 
> 
> And why's that? The Kings, of all teams, worry me the most. They match our size (Divac, Webber, Miller, Stojakovic, Songalia), so Duncan would have a harder time vs them than anyone else, they are as offensively sound as we are defensively, so that should be interesting, they have a fast point guard who's done every bit as good as Parker so far and they are actually fairly good defensively. The T-Wolves not so much, but they can very well beat us, they didn't get 60 wins for nothing and also own the league's MVP. Either way, we are in the mids of an utterly important series that's far from over. Let's not think ahead all that much and give it the Popovic approach of one game at a time..




Nice post. 



Your are extremely right about one thing: Let's not think ahead too much. We still have to win two games against LA, and they probably won't be two easy games to win. 


So, let's say we do win. I think both Minnesota and Sacramento pose a good challenge for the Spurs. I agree with you on everything you wrote about the Kings, but they aren't a good rebounding team, which would work in our favor. Who knows about Minnesota. Like you said, they did win 60 games, and they have the talent to not only beat us, but to win the whole thing,


For now, let's worry about our next game with the Lakers.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

2001 Lakers= 2004 Spurs...i'm not saying in how they are playing but in terms of winning yes. The lakers ended the 2001 season on a long winning streak going into the playoffs already coming off a championship in 2000. The Spurs are doing the exact same thing this season.


----------



## davis (May 9, 2004)

I worry about the Pistons because of Rasheed Wallace. Duncan have trouble with long arm Power Forward. Then there's Ben Wallace, Chauncey Billups, Hamilton, and Tayshaun Prince stepped up his games, their speed and defense are amazing.


----------

